# Southern (Banded) water snake.



## GAranger1403 (May 26, 2010)

No shortage of these guys this time of year, finding at least one per day, especially on night patrol!


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 26, 2010)

Got some great shots and some fine posing when I find them they want to go


----------



## quinn (May 26, 2010)

Great shots!I think all the snakes seen the pictures where Granger got bit about 20 times.......they all have respect for the snake whisperer!


----------



## dawg2 (May 26, 2010)

Great colors, that one must have just shed.


----------



## rip18 (May 27, 2010)

Great shots of a critter that usually ain't too cooperative!


----------



## JasonF (May 27, 2010)

Those are really great Jason!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful!!! Are they venomous?


----------



## Crickett (May 27, 2010)

Great shots Jason!


----------



## Hoss (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful snake and great shots.  

Hoss


----------



## cre8foru (May 30, 2010)

Those are really nice shots. I like the second one best


----------



## GAranger1403 (May 30, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Beautiful!!! Are they venomous?



Negative, but 90% of people who see them think they are cottonmouths. These along with brown water snakes are the critters you'll see hanging in bushes along lakes rivers and swamps in south Georgia. Oh, but they will bite the snot out of you!


----------

